# Pet of the Week



## jseiber (Apr 25, 2008)

If this works right, the link below should start a video. Be sure to turn your sound up for the best results.

Link to cat video


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 25, 2008)

I think that particular cat would be "adopted" by a nice Vietnamese family lookin for dinner!


----------



## chargrilled (Apr 25, 2008)

That would have never gotten to that point.  Please turn camera off!!!!!


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 25, 2008)

Why in the world didnt he drop the leash from the start of that nonsense??


----------



## cinnamonkc (Apr 25, 2008)

ROTFL


----------

